

Sony buys Gaikai game streaming service for $380M - jrbedard
http://venturebeat.com/2012/07/02/sony-buys-gaikai-game-streaming-service/

======
sek
The Google IO presentation could have been a big motivator to buy them. I hope
Sony doesn't screw this up.

